# Marvin Hamlisch Film Scoring Contest 2018!



## Maxfabian

For all your information the 6th Annual Marvin Hamlisch scoring contest is announced! 
Check out all the details here: www.cine.org/hamlischcontest 
Good luck to all of you that decides to participate! I think I will 

Cheers!


----------



## Ilko Birov

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Knomes

"*FEE AND INSTRUCTIONS.*
Registration fees are due at the time of registration via credit card. Upon receipt of payment, CINE will provide further information and instructions for receiving the footage to score and submitting completed work. On a limited basis, composers in the EMERGING category may receive a $5 discount on their fee by sending social messages; to apply for this option, https://cine.org/hamlischcontest/hamlischcontestsave/ (please fill out this form). Discounts will be applied after registration at CINE’s discretion."

Does anybody know how long the music has to be? The footage will be 2 minutes, 15 mins, 2 hours?


----------



## Ilko Birov

Knomes said:


> "*FEE AND INSTRUCTIONS.*
> Registration fees are due at the time of registration via credit card. Upon receipt of payment, CINE will provide further information and instructions for receiving the footage to score and submitting completed work. On a limited basis, composers in the EMERGING category may receive a $5 discount on their fee by sending social messages; to apply for this option, https://cine.org/hamlischcontest/hamlischcontestsave/ (please fill out this form). Discounts will be applied after registration at CINE’s discretion."
> 
> Does anybody know how long the music has to be? The footage will be 2 minutes, 15 mins, 2 hours?



I think it depends on how long the video material is. 

Check out previous winners and their work here (this should give you a good idea): https://cine.org/marvin-hamlisch-contest-winners-runners-up/


----------



## PeterBaumann

Knomes said:


> Does anybody know how long the music has to be? The footage will be 2 minutes, 15 mins, 2 hours?



It varies from year to year. Last year (2017) the film was about 5 mins for the first round, then finalists went on and scored the 2nd half of the film for the final round. The year before there were 2 films to choose from of roughly the same length - c.3-4 minute film if my memory is correct.


----------



## Knomes

Thanks both for the answers!


----------



## storyteller

Maxfabian said:


> For all your information the 6th Annual Marvin Hamlisch scoring contest is announced!
> Check out all the details here: www.cine.org/hamlischcontest
> Good luck to all of you that decides to participate! I think I will
> 
> Cheers!


Last year was my first year entering it. I thoroughly enjoyed it! I think the most interesting part was not just seeing the judges reviews and comments, but seeing the winner’s work and the other entries... Speaking of - congrats @PeterBaumann. 

If you are reading this and considering entering the contest, you should certainly do so.


----------



## Wassim Samad

Wow the contest footage of this year! Not very enthusiastic about it at all...


----------



## PeterBaumann

Is it a similar format to last year with one film only?


----------



## N.Caffrey

PeterBaumann said:


> Is it a similar format to last year with one film only?


Yeah. It's a documentary this time. It's not clear as if like last year you have to score only half of it, and the other half if you're a finalists.


----------



## lucky909091

Do they demand a sheet music score?


----------



## Gary Williamson

https://8dio.com/instrument/clocks-instrument/

seems like the perfect instrument for this contest, lol


----------



## N.Caffrey

Gary Williamson said:


> https://8dio.com/instrument/clocks-instrument/
> 
> seems like the perfect instrument for this contest, lol


Haha I had the same thought, but then I thought that 90% of the people would have that idea, so not sure if it's a good thing!


----------



## resound

I've got to admit, I was pretty disappointed when I downloaded the footage. Especially after it was hyped up to be a "really, really amazing film". Also confused about whether we are supposed to score the whole thing or just a segment of it as we did in previous years.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Last year the film was so much better


----------



## PeterBaumann

resound said:


> I've got to admit, I was pretty disappointed when I downloaded the footage. Especially after it was hyped up to be a "really, really amazing film". Also confused about whether we are supposed to score the whole thing or just a segment of it as we did in previous years.


Sorry to hear that :(


----------



## PeterJCroissant

yep....noooo idea what to do this time around....well not anything that I think could be extraordinary anyway...


----------

